# How do you Remove the Trim Around the Radio.



## BlackedOutCruze (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove the silver pieces around the radio, I am trying to do some things and put some LED light in some places but i cannot remove the trim around the radio and dont want to break anything. Any help is apreciated.


----------



## fredmr (Dec 22, 2011)

Just pop it off carefully with a panel removal tool. This thread may help:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...-hu-12-sub-front-components-rear-midbass.html


----------



## fredmr (Dec 22, 2011)

Oops, haven't posted those pics yet... So the thread isn't too useful yet. But it just pops off. I'll have a picture of the back posted later so you can see clip locations.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

try this link I found using Google. 

Chevrolet Cruze Radio DVD GPS Navigation Installation Guide ( Mounting Instructions )



Cheers!
phantom


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

As I cautioned someone else on another post with regards to the above link, be careful as the photos are of an european cruze without the traction control button on the lower U trim around the shifter. The north American cruze has a button there that is attached by wire to the main console. When taking it off be careful to to tear the wire along with the trim.


----------



## BlackedOutCruze (Sep 6, 2011)

So Just to be sure, Alls i have to do is pull them out of place like all the other plastic pieces?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

BlackedOutCruze said:


> So Just to be sure, Alls i have to do is pull them out of place like all the other plastic pieces?



Yep it just pries off. A dealer tech sold me one of his Matco plastic pulling sticks (I don't know what the official name is) but it's great, its a soft plastic tool and you just pry the console off. It'll snap back in when you re-install it


----------

